# hi ya all



## joy17782 (Jan 25, 2008)

wanted 2 know if the luffwaffe ever got any 4 engine bombers above the prototype and if they did what were they , ive read about the 1 from messersmitt, any others? also great site , thanks randy8)


----------



## Njaco (Jan 25, 2008)

There have been several beyond prototype, most famously the Focke Wulf Fw 200. Check out some of the threads I'm sure it has been discussed.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## joy17782 (Jan 25, 2008)

ok will do i got tons of books on the german army and other topics on the war but not too much on bombers that get indept thanks


----------



## Njaco (Jan 25, 2008)

Thats the best advice is to roam around and check out the threads. I'm sure whatever question you have has been discussed. Any thought about getting those hanging planes into a glass cabinet or something similar so they don't attract dust? Works for me.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 26, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum, Randy.


----------



## Heinz (Jan 26, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 26, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 26, 2008)

Hallo Randy,

Welcome to the site and greetings from Poland.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 26, 2008)

So where all were you stationed at when you were in the Army?


----------



## joy17782 (Jan 26, 2008)

i was in germany, schonborn, it was a air defense site , hawk, i was posted in the quick reaction force for the battry along with some mp then i went too crete, i was in ft benning then bragg, korea with the 2nd id up on the dmz at camp gaint , then with the 4th id , then the 82nd in bosnia , broke both my legs and hip jumping , road in a few blackhawks in my day in korea and ft carson , and a few hueys , i like the blackhawk better , hueys arent that smooth or a ride ha ha ha , anyways thanks for saying hi randy, all and i thought about putting my models in a case but alot of them i made with there gear up , and i really like the look on my friends faces when they try too spot too see if i have anymore done , also im doing a 1/35 trumpeter sturer emil its a new one out by trumpeter, it was a 12.8mm anti tank gun on a strech out pz.kpfw.3 there only a handfull built and all of them went too the eastern front as soon as i get it done will post pics randy


----------



## Bf109_g (Jan 26, 2008)

Hey there Randy and greetings from New Zealand


----------



## joy17782 (Jan 26, 2008)

hi there bf-109 thanks


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 27, 2008)

Greetings from Australia mate welcome to the forum.


----------



## ian cruz (Jan 28, 2008)

Hey guys! This forum is such useful to all members here. I'm glad, am here!


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hey its great to have you here Randy. watch out the diggers and the scotts get cranky though.....


----------



## ccheese (Jan 29, 2008)

Hello Randy:

Welcome to the forum.

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 29, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## joy17782 (Jan 29, 2008)

thanks guys , glad 2 be here


----------



## Emac44 (Feb 4, 2008)

G'day Randy and welcome to the site. How many times Wilbur do we have to remind you That Aussies and Scots don't get cranky until you forget its your turn to get the beer in. Trust me Randy, Wilbur has what is known as long pockets short arms syndrome


----------

